# Better Homes And Gardens - Rubik's Cube Theme



## Luigimamo (Aug 6, 2010)

Now we are on Home Improvement shows??

http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/better-homes-gardens/tv/-/watch/21030439/retro-rubiks-room/

The only thing that annoys me is that they got the color scheme wrong !


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 6, 2010)

This was the first time I have watched Better Homes and Gardens in a while...


----------



## Grzegorz (Aug 6, 2010)

"This video is not available in your location."

What to do?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 6, 2010)

I can only see the first screenshot ("video is not playable for your location"). Is there anything besides the cube ottoman? Yeah, the pillows are bright colors.....


----------



## Luigimamo (Aug 8, 2010)

Grzegorz said:


> "This video is not available in your location."
> 
> What to do?



Move too Aus


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 8, 2010)

z.z it should be on youtube.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 8, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> The only thing that annoys me is that they got the color scheme wrong !


 Staples made some sort of logo thing (I don't think it's a logo, it's just some sort of decoration) and it's a Rubik's cube, and a text overlay on the picture is "Smarter." (or something like that)

And the color scheme is off. It's not even Japanese or anything, it's completely off.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 8, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that annoys me is that they got the color scheme wrong !
> ...



what is it?


----------

